# Erreur de traitement de la partition Bootcamp



## maxou31 (17 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

Novice sous mac, j'ai installe VMWare Fusion.
Je souhaiterai lancer ma partition native Windows 7 depuis mac via VMWare fusion.

Mon windows 7 marche tres bien en natif; lorsque j'essaie de lancer la partition BootCamp détecté par VMWare, j'obtient comme erreur:

"Echec de pré-traitement de la partition Boot Camp. Vous ne pouvez pas initialiser vore partition Boot Campen tant que machine virtuel"

je clique sur OK. Puis ce message d'erreur:

Impossible d'ouvrir le disque '/Users/xx/Library/Application  Support/VMware Fusion/Virtual Machines/Boot Camp/%2Fdev%2Fdisk0/Boot  Camp partition.vmwarevm/Boot Camp partition.vmdk' ou l'un des disques de  snapshot dont il dépend.
Raison: Ressource Occupée.


J'ai essayer de désintaller-réinstaller VMWare Fusion; supprimer le dossir VMWare dans "/Users/xx/Library/Application  Support/VMware Fusion/"; toujours les mêmes erreurs!!!

A quoi cela est - il du ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## trinity1835 (19 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour, meme probleme


----------

